# Life in the Body of Christ



## JBaldwin (Sep 14, 2008)

The discussion of Ray Boltz and his sin of homoesexuality made me thinking of the dynamics of life in the church what it should be and what it should not be. 

I know that this has been touched on elsewhere, but in light of Mr. Boltz's experience, what does the Bible teach a functioning church should be? (to one another in the body of Christ) and externally (as unit to reach out the lost).

In other words, how should believers treat one another? How should the local church (as a unit) reach out to the world?


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 14, 2008)

Whole books deal with our life within the community of our beloved brothers and sisters in Christ -- same with our outreach to the world. I am trying to make the connection between Ray Boltz, and these relationships, as you put the two together in this question.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 14, 2008)

In the discussion on Ray Boltz, I wondered where his church family was while he was struggling for 30 years over his problem with homosexuality. This, along with some recent positive experiences I have had in my own church, made me think about what the church should look like internally. 

We see the problems with mega churches. I know of a large church with great teaching where numerous long time visitors complain that "no one will talk to me, they just come to church, listen to the sermon and leave." 

I think in the case of Ray Boltz, there was no on there to help him. He says he was afraid of what would happen if he admitted his problem. 

Does that help explain better what I'm asking?


----------



## Grace Alone (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't see how they could have helped him when they didn't know. After all, he was married and a Christian music artist, so I am sure the thought of him struggling with homosexuality didn't ever cross their minds.

The thing is, if he had admitted it and still chosen to leave his wife and pursue a gay lifestyle, he would be expelled from the church anyway. People have a tendency not to seek help from the church when they desire to sin.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 15, 2008)

Boltz said,


> "I became a Christian, I thought that was the way to deal with this and I prayed hard and tried for 30-some years and then at the end, I was just going, ‘I’m still gay. I know I am.’ And I just got to the place where I couldn’t take it anymore … when I was going through all this darkness, I thought, ‘Just end this.’”
> 
> if people “knew who I really was, I would never be accepted."



If this is true, why did Boltz not feel comfortable to go to other believers for help? This is common not just for people with this sin problem but also with people who have problems with drinking, pornorgraphy, etc. 

This leads me to the question, what should the church look like? I am not blaming the church for not seeking Boltz out and helping him, I am asking the question, why did Boltz not feel comfortable asking for help?


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 15, 2008)

Hard to say, without knowing the congregation. I've been in a few excellent churches, including my current congregation. In one, everyone knew everything about everybody -- would simply walk into each others' homes, ask very direct questions, knew extended family, etc. In my current church, we are a bit more formal with one another. However, when the going gets tough, we know we'll find support from one another. I guess I'm trying to say that equally good churches can have very different personalities and may encourage (or discourage) people from seeking help. Also, it seems like Boltz knew that believers would not support an openly gay lifestyle; however struggling to overcome temptation, dealing with sin in his life etc. -- he should have received all the help he wanted in those areas. OK, I'll admit I'm thinking with my fingers on the keyboard. Hope some of my musings are helpful.


----------

